

Connecting IQ tests with your computer usage patterns to make you smarter. - amichail

It might be interesting to build an application that keeps track of your computer usage and sees which sorts of computer tasks you perform are associated with (at least temporary) enhanced cognitive function as determined by frequent IQ testing.<p>You might want to do more of those tasks to become (at least temporarily) smarter.<p>For example, such an application might discover that extensive participation in debates on Hacker News enhances your logical thinking for two weeks.<p>Moreover, such a result may not necessarily generalize to everyone else.  The idea is to discover what works for you.
======
tokenadult
This is actually quite an interesting idea, but neither the precision nor the
reliability of IQ tests are sufficient to gather the kind of data you are
looking for.

<http://learninfreedom.org/iqbooks.html>

